# Question about Ohio gun laws



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Here in West Virginia you can sell a gun to someone. No paper work,,, No problem
I might be doing some trading with a guy from Ohio and I was wondering how does
it work in Ohio? (legally)


----------



## Sheepdog (Jul 22, 2013)

hey budgetpepn,

It really depends on the type of weapon you are going to trade/sell. the laws change with the weapon types. If you want to share some more info I can probably help you out. Is he coming to WV or are you going to Ohio? PM me if you prefer.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Purple.
Because ice cream has no bones.

No, but seriously, isn't interstate trade heavily regulated anyway?


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Welcome to the LOOPHOLE that the anti-2nd amendment idiots hate so much!

Private sales of guns are not regulated, and no background check is required.

You can barter your gun away. You can give your gun as a gift. You can sell your gun for cash.

Get to it, before you lose these rights, too!


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> Welcome to the LOOPHOLE that the anti-2nd amendment idiots hate so much!
> 
> Private sales of guns are not regulated, and no background check is required.
> 
> ...


Except for being illegal to sell a gun you know is going to be used in the commission of a crime, or have any reasonable suspicion will be used, or if you know the purchaser does not live in the same state. 
unless I've been lead astray?


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I was under the impression that if a person went from one state into another to sell a handgun, . . . that was illegal, . . . same thing if a person went into another state to buy a handgun.

Rifles and shotguns are OK, . . . but pistols are a no-no. Don't have a citation or reference for it, . . . just remember either being told or reading much to that effect.

If you do it through FFL, . . . no problems, . . . and the $20 bucks it may cost is a whole lot cheaper than legal fees for defending against a federal felony charge.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Here is a link to the NRA-ILA website for Ohio gun laws;
https://www.nraila.org/gun-laws/state-gun-laws/ohio/


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Another interesting article regarding the sale/transfer of firearms interstate.
https://www.nraila.org/articles/201...erstate-transfer-of-handguns-unconstitutional


----------



## topgun (Oct 2, 2013)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Except for being illegal to sell a gun you know is going to be used in the commission of a crime, or have any reasonable suspicion will be used, or if you know the purchaser does not live in the same state.
> unless I've been lead astray?


I know nothing, I tell you, nothing!

Credit given to Sgt. Schultz.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Remember, folks, that we are talking about a PRIVATE sale of firearms between two individuals. No licensed gun seller is involved.

There is no provision I am aware of in ANY state that prohibits the sale of firearms between individuals, intrastate or interstate.

Obviously, convicted felons are already not allowed to own firearms, by law.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

That was my understanding PFT, 

I tried to find the explanation on the NRA website but couldn't. 

(PS-The firearms that I didn't lose in the Indian Ocean I sold to a guy named Barry O'husane, a nice Irish lad who paid cash. I have the bill of sale to prove it)


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Several years ago, I sold some guns to some guys named "Vito", "Big Al", and "Three Fingers". 

They seemed like nice enough fellows. They were well-dressed, wore sunglasses, and drove a big Lincoln. :armata_PDT_25:


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

I had a FFL some 30 years ago and have forgotten everything I knew. So I’m not going to tell what the law is. But here’s my advice. You really don't know this individual so why take the chance. Spend the $15 to $25 and let your local gun dealer do the transfer. It may save you grief in the long run.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Washington and Oregon both have new laws that prevent the personal sale of firearms between those but family members. All gun sales "must" go through an FFL and background checks are required. Pistols sales and purchases are recorded by the department of licensing. So far there is no way to enforce the laws and some county sheriffs have stated that they will not enforce the law.

Theoretically I can take any gun that I own into Idaho and sell it without records or the FFL check. Only when the sale of arms is in Washington or Oregon are the sales restricted. It is being battled in court at this time.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

PaulS said:


> Washington and Oregon both have new laws that prevent the personal sale of firearms between those but family members. All gun sales "must" go through an FFL and background checks are required. Pistols sales and purchases are recorded by the department of licensing. So far there is no way to enforce the laws and some county sheriffs have stated that they will not enforce the law.
> 
> Theoretically I can take any gun that I own into Idaho and sell it without records or the FFL check. Only when the sale of arms is in Washington or Oregon are the sales restricted. It is being battled in court at this time.


You have to figure that if ANY of the states are going to have restrictions on private sales of firearms, it's going to be the extreme left wing blue states, like Washington, Oregon, California, New York, New Jersey, etc.

Paul just proved that ANY law is only as valid as the ability to enforce it.


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

As far as federal law transferring a shotgun or rifle to an individual from another state is ok as long as the individual is not a prohibited person. Any transfer of a revolver , pistol or NFA weapon must go thru an FFL in the receiving persons home state. Person to Person sales are only ok in your home state.

As explained to me by an ATF agent

Alcohol, Tobacco and Firearms---who is bringing the ice?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

just mike said:


> As far as federal law transferring a shotgun or rifle to an individual from another state is ok as long as the individual is not a prohibited person. Any transfer of a revolver , pistol or NFA weapon must go thru an FFL in the receiving persons home state. Person to Person sales are only ok in your home state.
> 
> As explained to me by an ATF agent
> 
> Alcohol, Tobacco and Firearms---who is bringing the ice?


Mike,
as long as the buyer is in his own state the pistol sale is legal - even if purchased from an individual who is visiting from out of state.


----------

